

Rate this startup - ankimal
http://www.movingtunes.com/

======
gojomo
People _like_ choosing their music -- or at least, the 'anchors' around which
a service like Pandora build playlists. Here there's no evidence even of what
artists/genres are possible. So the idea people would pay a premium over other
rental services -- like Pandora or Napster -- seems farfetched. For your
lowest yearly cost ($30*12=$360), someone could own an iPod touch and yearlong
"Napster+mobile" subscription.

~~~
zarcher
Thanks for the feedback. Regarding choosing one's own music, the service is
really geared towards those who would prefer someone else to do the work of
finding and sending them new music within genres of their choice, when they
want it. Quality of music is also important to the target audience. With
Napster or other web based rental services, quality is "far less than pristine
CD quality" ([http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/iphone-
ge...](http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/iphone-gems-napster-
and-rhapsody/)). With movingTunes, you get 256kbps, CD quality music. So the
main selling points as I see them are: convenience and quality. Point taken
about the library browsing, am looking at options. Meanwhile, I publish
library updates via Twitter and Facebook.

